# MK4 R32 air ride e level build 80+ pics



## limet (Jan 8, 2009)

Special thanks to:
-CaliSteezR32, followed his build the whole time
-iplayonice, his build helped with the e level sensors
-bag riders for the awesome prices and service
-06DC5, great seller. stuff came brand new over protective packaging
-my girlfriend for making everything more time consuming lol

-I kinda dont wanna post a build because of those internet warriors out there that like to make everyone else feel worse but i had a lot of questions that i just had to figure out so i hope if anyone in the future needs help that this comes in handy

-if anyone has wiring questions i realized i didnt include that but
http://bagriders.com/modlab/pages/Tech.html will help with compressor wiring and accuair stuff.

-power goes from battery through the inside of the car to the rear batter then to distribution block or strait to distribution block if you dont use a second battery, im using 2 gauge.
-use wire at least as thick as the compressors for the compressor relays. that wire gets hot.
-use 75x for remote switched on
-ground, i just sanded some of the paint and used self tapping screw into the trunk floor


Parts arrived. feels like Christmas 








borem








potential setup








more packaging gone to good use








more presents 








my little buddys just chillen








false floor








trunk setup








tubing enters








tubing exits








front struts out








where the template goes








last pic of that pretty strut 








brake line bracket wont fit








so i hit it like this








front strut in and lines run like this temporarily








air line








temp air line run drivers








temp passengers








temp passengers by fuel lines








idk?








excited to see what the front struts do








low, sitting on fender liners








time for the rears








used same route for rears








tools i had to work with =////








the awesome work area








nipple cut :0








instead of grinding after, i shaved a little of the nut to fit longer








weld prep








weld and sand








grinded








rubber spray








hole drilled under lower arm, thankfully i had that damn sideways drill








upper part of lower arm drilled. used hole saw








finished








rubber spray








lines temp








drivers rear








pass rear








mock up to see how low








finished excitement








some low








next day








say what? 








controller placement temporarily








Daytona Beach








cool








Golf car, Golf cart








matching hats 








me and my friends








parked

















-E level starts

where to put that nipple?








cut the end off








i would probably recomend jb weld. welding next to the gas tank scared me, but grounded close








sensor








senosr








sensor








sensor








front nipple welded easy, incase i need to remove it








elevel wires ran








rubber spray








permanent lines ran. air lines and e level harness in wire loom stuff








drivers








pass








under O2 sensor thing








front done








the mess








cut and spliced








soldered and shrink wraped








painted tank anodized red








little truck








elevel done! see the dune buggy over there? ive got 5 more. 1 runs lol :banghead:








elevel done! not my Cadillac, but it rides nice 








Bag Riders








snow plow








E level done!








idk?








permanently controller placement








me 8D fake ass smile 








i saw you down i4 whoever you are









-All right thanks for watching, and i say watching because i know everyone just went through, looked at the pictures and didn't read the commentary's lol opcorn:

Doing work!


----------



## limet (Jan 8, 2009)

good work :thumbup:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Really, really good job. Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## limet (Jan 8, 2009)

aVWGTIguy said:


> Really, really good job. Congrats! :thumbup:


thank you kind sir


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Looking good:thumbup:


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

Pretty cool build.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Sweet build. Makes me want to pull mine out and do it all over again, lol.


----------



## JayJetta (Mar 29, 2001)

looking at the front struts, i noticed their isnt a provision for the front sway bar. im assuming u removed it then?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I enjoyed that. Good work, sir :beer:


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

kick ass hank :thumbup:


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

andrew m. said:


> get moving, Tom :laugh:


lol :facepalm: I know!
Blair is going to do PA inspection tomorrow on the R then I am clear to start..
you doing first weds? got that $40 fer ya :beer:

back on topic :thumbup:


----------



## limet (Jan 8, 2009)

JayJetta said:


> looking at the front struts, i noticed their isnt a provision for the front sway bar. im assuming u removed it then?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just removed the end links for now, I wanted to see what it was like without the bar and figured I could weld tabs in later if needed but I don't mind it not there so I kinda just left the bar there, it doesn't interfere with anything so i don't see why you have to remove it?


----------



## limet (Jan 8, 2009)

Brake_Dust said:


> kick ass hank :thumbup:


my names Allan :screwy:
lol i guess you meant tank?

who will be at the all FLA GTG thing?


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)

very nice,very nice:thumbup:


----------



## AngusBeef (Mar 27, 2006)

Well done :thumbup:


----------



## limet (Jan 8, 2009)

erevlydeux said:


> Looks good.. More pics of the girl? :laugh:


Lol someone said that in the last one too, that's why I added that last one. Next time she's over I'll her to work some more lol


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

limet said:


> my names Allan :screwy:
> lol i guess you meant tank?


Nah I meant hank.. haha just me being stupid..
thanks for posting all those pics Allan :beer:

:thumbup:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

limet said:


> Lol someone said that in the last one too, that's why I added that last one. Next time she's over I'll her to work some more lol


good stuff:thumbup:

glad to see another dbp R bagged


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

How's the setup holding up?


----------



## Vr6smine (Oct 28, 2008)

Good work ! I'm just asking me what is the difference between E-level and switchspeed ? 

Sensor are to make sure car dont drop too low ?? Sorry im noob and I prepair me to Install 
my kit soon !


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Switch speed is a controller that has three speed control. eLevel is a height based management system.


----------



## One_Off_Volk (Nov 30, 2011)

that chicks hot!


----------



## Vr6smine (Oct 28, 2008)

arethirdytwo said:


> Switch speed is a controller that has three speed control. eLevel is a height based management system.


Is it me that can ajust the 3 positions with switch speed or Its ''slammed'' , middle and top ?


----------



## Vr6smine (Oct 28, 2008)

or you get 3 speed of ajustment ... you control up and down the height that you want and you have 3 speed to slamm them and raise up ?!


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

High quality work there. Nice job.

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Switch speed: Integrates with VU4 and gives you full control of FBSS, and all dump. Has 3 user controlled speed settings, 2 of which you can customize. Hence the "Speed" name. 

eLevel: Integrates with VU4 and gives you full control of FBSS, all dump and 3 user controlled preset heights. Uses corner height sensors to keep track of height.


----------



## Vr6smine (Oct 28, 2008)

arethirdytwo said:


> Switch speed: Integrates with VU4 and gives you full control of FBSS, and all dump. Has 3 user controlled speed settings, 2 of which you can customize. Hence the "Speed" name.
> 
> eLevel: Integrates with VU4 and gives you full control of FBSS, all dump and 3 user controlled preset heights. Uses corner height sensors to keep track of height.


tanks sir !


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeeeeee! Awesome work dude, the rears go sooooo low!  :beer:


----------



## limet (Jan 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> How's the setup holding up?


Its been pretty well. I had an issue with those strut top bushings but airlift took care of me with that. Other then that not bad.

All lines are fine under, no air leaks, no fires. I consider it pretty successful except I don't really want the car anymore lmao, probably see it in classifieds soon/ or not?


Thank you guys fir all your comments, and yes the switchspeed just allows the air the flow faster or slower with pulses. The e level dies that too but only when leveling out. I love the system. If only that sexy remote was wireless!!!


----------



## limet (Jan 8, 2009)

-


----------



## .:Royal (Oct 11, 2011)

if you dont mind me asking how much did this all run you??


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

.:Royal said:


> if you dont mind me asking how much did this all run you??


I worked with him on his order, feel free to shoot me a PM if you don't receive an answer from limet and I'll answer your question.


----------



## ralph lauren (Nov 3, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## limet (Jan 8, 2009)

.:Royal said:


> if you dont mind me asking how much did this all run you??


 BagRiders helped me out a lot i love that place, i had ordered my bags when they were running a sale i picked up 2 front airlifts and 2 rear air house 2s for $800 and i bought the elevel and management stuff off a user on here for like $1800 

actually thinking about running a bagriders sticker on my Z even though its on coils lol but that probably wouldnt go over well. 

if anyone is wondering the car was bought and wrecked roughly 2 months after and has been rebuilt and is actually being sold now but has no air system. 

i hope this thread has helped a few people or will in the future. message me if you need help 

i have since been ridin around in my 350z and im happy, i still think about my r32 everyday though :banghead: 

ill post some pics soon


----------



## Dez R32 (Nov 5, 2004)

oh dammmmm, get her back!


----------



## fukrus53 (Feb 18, 2006)

Dude your build helped me so much. Only one I could find on here. Still not done but thanks


----------

